# Dear Faggots



## bdad (Nov 28, 2013)

To whom this may apply, do you feel you were born queer or did you slowly migrate this way.    Also for the ones  that love to fuck trannies, do you  call it pussy when you fuck another mans ass ( the trannie) to make yourself feel like your not a homo.   Thanks in advance for the cocksucking responces.


----------



## bdad (Nov 28, 2013)

*New reputation!*
Hi, you have received -811210 reputation points from charley.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
thx......

Regards,
charley

First faggot checking in, thanks Charley. So it's safe to say you cornholing  fuckers are sensitive also.​


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

i should neg you for forgetting salad tossing (with or without jelly)


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

why are you a member of a gay bbg forum if you hate fags?


----------



## bdad (Nov 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> why are you a member of a gay bbg forum if you hate fags?




For the sponsors


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

bdad said:


> For the sponsors



They're fags too. GICH!


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2013)

bdad said:


> To whom this may apply, do you feel you were born queer or did you slowly migrate this way.    Also for the ones  that love to fuck trannies, do you  call it pussy when you fuck another mans ass ( the trannie) to make yourself feel like your not a homo.   Thanks in advance for the cocksucking responces.



......meaningful post there Mr. bdad ..........

.......not like this one !!!!!!


----------



## bdad (Nov 28, 2013)

charley said:


> ......meaningful post there Mr. bdad ..........
> 
> .......not like this one !!!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2013)

happy thanks giving to you too


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

C'mon bdad take a Thanksgiving shot in the mouth from theCaptn' ...


----------



## bdad (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> C'mon bdad take a Thanksgiving shot in the mouth from theCaptn' ...



From a KIWI maybe, but I draw the line at Kangaroos.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

bdad said:


> From a KIWI maybe, but I draw the line at Kangaroos.



I rimmed a kiwi once, hope that helps!


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

bdad said:


> To whom this may apply, do you feel you were born queer or did you slowly migrate this way.    Also for the ones  that love to fuck trannies, do you  call it pussy when you fuck another mans ass ( the trannie) to make yourself feel like your not a homo.   Thanks in advance for the cocksucking responces.



there was no migration, only infection (which of course was a choice). speaking from experience, i wasn't gay until Captn' came to my house and put me in a sleeper hold. upon waking, my ass was sore, he was gone, and i had a new appreciation for AG and trannies. i could always chose to be straight again, but i like making people uncomfortable and sexually confused. 

hope this helps big boy!


----------



## njc (Nov 29, 2013)

I LHJO to myself in the mirror, hope that doesn't make me gay.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2013)

njc said:


> I LHJO to myself in the mirror, hope that doesn't make me gay.


only if you stare into your eyes


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 29, 2013)

bdad said:


> To whom this may apply, do you feel you were born queer or did you slowly migrate this way.    Also for the ones  that love to fuck trannies, do you  call it pussy when you fuck another mans ass ( the trannie) to make yourself feel like your not a homo.   Thanks in advance for the cocksucking responces.



We will be here for you when you need to talk. Dont worry this lash out phase is totally normal


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2013)

As I have said before, fucking a tranny in the ass isn't gay if their penis is smaller than yours. These are the rules, I have no control over that.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 29, 2013)

All I got to say is, I don't think is makes you gay fucking a tranny in the ass unless you give a reach around. If said reach around does take place then yes...you sir, would be a damn homo. GICH and welcome to AG, we're trannies, titties(not SheriV's though), and homoerotic behavior run rampide.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

You guys haven't hers this is my other screen name I and I have several??bahahaha what dumn shits like I said does this place actually allow more than one screen name and not ban for it??if so security really sucks ass..


----------



## njc (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You guys haven't hers this is my other screen name I and I have several??bahahaha what dumn shits like I said does this place actually allow more than one screen name and not ban for it??if so security really sucks ass..


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2013)

njc said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?



Bad Engrish trolling I think, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You guys haven't hers this is my other screen name I and I have several??bahahaha what dumn shits like I said does this place actually allow more than one screen name and not ban for it??if so security really sucks ass..



More impresssive them your cia like stealth forum invasion... is how little I give a fuck


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 29, 2013)

BDad is reminding me of the neighbor played by Chris Cooper in American Beauty


----------



## bdad (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, you have received -812328 reputation points from charley.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
First faggot checking in, thanks Charley

Regards,
charley

Keep em coming you sensitive faggot, now answer the fucking questions queer.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 29, 2013)

sounds like the makings of a coming out of the closet party, ill bring the lube and anal beads oh by the way its a byod (bring your own dildo)


----------



## Watson (Nov 30, 2013)

fucking with charley and trannys? 

ohh we need to burn this mother fucker!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Nov 30, 2013)

KelJu said:


> As I have said before, fucking a tranny in the ass isn't gay if their penis is smaller than yours. These are the rules, I have no control over that.



This^^^and if you are behind them squeezing a pair of 34 Ds it's not the least bit gay.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2013)

just to clarify, if you putting your cawk in a mans ass doesn't make you gay, you were gay long before that shit happened, you just got over your fear of being labeled gay.     Admiring hot trannies is perfectly natural and nothing gay about it, as long as their cawk is smaller than yours as Kelju stated in an earlier post.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

bdad said:


> To whom this may apply, do you feel you were born queer or did you slowly migrate this way.    Also for the ones  that love to fuck trannies, do you  call it pussy when you fuck another mans ass ( the trannie) to make yourself feel like your not a homo.   Thanks in advance for the cocksucking responces.




Well to answer your first question, Yes I feel I was born this way.

Personally, I don't feel comfortable using the term "pussy" while I fuck tranny ass.

Hope this helps !


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 4, 2013)

Were you born a fucking retard, or did you get beat so much as a child that the neural pathways in your prefrontal cortex had to reroute themselves so far that every time you open your mouth a baby's dick pops out? 

I knew I was gay when I was 6. Give in...take it up the ass every now and then...the orgasm is fantastic! Just make sure he punches you in the back of the head when he's done...it's my signature move but he can use it on you if you're so inclined. 

Welcome to 2013, Hitler.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 4, 2013)

what the hell are you doing SIL?  

actually i don't care, this is funny. carry on


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 4, 2013)

hi, i don't believe we've met yet. my name is Slappy, i'm a top into BDSM and water sports. are you looking for someone to tie you up and shit on you? maybe we could play?


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 4, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Well to answer your first question, Yes I feel I was born this way.
> 
> Personally, I don't feel comfortable using the term "pussy" while I fuck tranny ass.
> 
> Hope this helps !



+1 for tranny pussy.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 4, 2013)

so is that a yes, or are you playing hard to get?


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why is it about gay? Maybe dome of us are just on good gear, horny constantly and dont want to eliminate half of the population as potential ass bang victims...just sayin, why limit your opportunities? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 5, 2013)

I mean hell, ill fuck a chic in the pooper too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^ negged


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -814390 reputation points from Griffith.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
wanna skype?

Regards,
Griffith
 Another meager show off force through negs, no I dont want to skype queer.  Thanks​


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Were you born a fucking retard, or did you get beat so much as a child that the neural pathways in your prefrontal cortex had to reroute themselves so far that every time you open your mouth a baby's dick pops out?
> 
> I knew I was gay when I was 6. Give in...take it up the ass every now and then...the orgasm is fantastic! Just make sure he punches you in the back of the head when he's done...it's my signature move but he can use it on you if you're so inclined.
> 
> Welcome to 2013, Hitler.



You believe in evolution?


----------



## cube789 (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Were you born a fucking retard, or did you get beat so much as a child that the neural pathways in your prefrontal cortex had to reroute themselves so far that every time you open your mouth a baby's dick pops out?
> 
> I knew I was gay when I was 6. Give in...take it up the ass every now and then...the orgasm is fantastic! Just make sure he punches you in the back of the head when he's done...it's my signature move but he can use it on you if you're so inclined.
> 
> Welcome to 2013, Hitler.



^
Gary Glitter, took it up the shitter


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually, yes. See, when a population hits carrying capacity, like humans are on earth, genetic modifications and mutations are often manifested over time to help manage the population and stop overpopulation. Don't believe me? That's up to you. But if you consider putting a population of deer on an island without predators, the deer will overpopulate the area and run out of food, then die off. Introduce wolves...they eat deer and run out of food, then die. 

People do the same thing...they think it's their god given right to have more children than they can support, then turn to public assistance to feed their clan. That, or they give them up for adoption. Who adopts those kids? People that can't have children on their own due to infertility, possibly due to a genetic mutation, adopt these products of retarded breeders that couldn't think before sticking their seed in one another. The other people that adopt children because they can't get pregnant (no matter how hard we try....and we REALLY REALLY try...HARD), are homosexuals. We love adopting Chinese girls that would have otherwise ended up at the bottom of a river or in a sweat shop making your workout clothes, BRO. 

So yeah, homosexuality is evolution. It's kinda funny that all of my lady friends just talk shit on all the guys that are obsessed with their bodies...big arms, little dick. FYI...befriending gay guys gets you the inside track to how women think because they trust us. Again, evolution...women can finally have a legitimate conversation with a man without him getting distracted with her tits, unless he is considering getting a pair for himself. 

To quote the douchey breeders, "u mad bro?"


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^
> Gary Glitter, took it up the shitter


I haven't recently...I'm a dominant top...basically one of you that likes guys. 

Knowledge is power.


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

It is my understanding of evolution that a species is constantly evolving for the betterment of said species.  So if you have evolved into the raging homo that you appear to be  it would appear that something (evolution)  is trying to take your genes out of the gene pool ( example would be you will not procreate while fucking another man  in the ass).  Does this sound logical to you?  Thanks


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

bdad said:


> It is my understanding of evolution that a species is constantly evolving for the betterment of said species.  So if you have evolved into the raging homo that you appear to be  it would appear that something (evolution)  is trying to take your genes out of the gene pool ( example would be you will not procreate while fucking another man  in the ass).  Does this sound logical to you?  Thanks



You're kinda on the right track..."betterment of said species" in this case is due to overpopulation, hence men who would choose whether or not to have a child with a woman that would be a surrogate. 

If evolution was trying to take the homosexual "gene" out of the population, that would require two things: 1) homosexuality to be genetic and hereditary, which, unless my grandparents and/or parents are gay, it doesn't seem to be; and 2) that with this hereditary trait would come infertility. We can still procreate if we so choose, and I have a lot of friends with kids of their own that aren't gay. But again, the second point is irrelevant because it hasn't been proven that it's hereditary, so technically, and I stand corrected, it's not technically evolution until (by definition) it is inherited, which could potentially happen. 

What has been proven is that the development of male-to-male (evil, disgusting fag sinners) or female-to-female (fucking hot, total turn on, lesbians are awesome) attraction occurs due to elevated hormone levels produced by the mother and fetus during the development of sexual differentiation during pregnancy (usually around the 8th week). So therefore, it's not a DNA thing, it's a genetic variation that could eventually manifest itself into a permanent inheritable DNA change. But again, evolution to remove homosexuality would denote that all homosexuals would be genetically sterile, so two individual genetic mutations, one for actual homosexuality and one linking infertility to that homosexual gene, would be needed in order to say that evolution is causing a removal of homosexuals.   

Is it preventable? Possibly, but who would want that? If we got rid of the gays the world would be REALLY boring...horrible fashion, no dance music, no theater, no Anderson Cooper, no Magneto, no True Blood, no Glee (ok, bad example), no Olympic swimming or diving events, no Clive Davis (yes, that's accurate...the founder of Bad Boy and LaFace is gay), no David Geffen (so Dreamworks, Geffen Records, etc), oh yeah, and Tim Cook, the CEO of Apple.

So yeah, is it that big of a deal to you? Why are you so against it? What if your kid was gay? Are you gonna be so insensitive and selfish that you wouldn't accept it?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Actually, yes. See, when a population hits carrying capacity, like humans are on earth, genetic modifications and mutations are often manifested over time to help manage the population and stop overpopulation.



Just like Downs Syndrome?


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -121075 reputation points from futureMrO.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
wanna get naked ?

Regards,
futureMrO

With intellegent comments like this you just validate my point about  cleaning up the gene pool.  Thanks queer.​


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^
> Gary Glitter, took it up the shitter



haha good ol 'ary..that creep was my neighbour once..


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> You're kinda on the right track..."betterment of said species" in this case is due to overpopulation, hence men who would choose whether or not to have a child with a woman that would be a surrogate.
> 
> If evolution was trying to take the homosexual "gene" out of the population, that would require two things: 1) homosexuality to be genetic and hereditary, which, unless my grandparents and/or parents are gay, it doesn't seem to be; and 2) that with this hereditary trait would come infertility. We can still procreate if we so choose, and I have a lot of friends with kids of their own that aren't gay. But again, the second point is irrelevant because it hasn't been proven that it's hereditary, so technically, and I stand corrected, it's not technically evolution until (by definition) it is inherited, which could potentially happen.
> 
> ...


neggd for essay in AG


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> You're kinda on the right track..."betterment of said species" in this case is due to overpopulation, hence men who would choose whether or not to have a child with a woman that would be a surrogate.
> 
> If evolution was trying to take the homosexual "gene" out of the population, that would require two things: 1) homosexuality to be genetic and hereditary, which, unless my grandparents and/or parents are gay, it doesn't seem to be; and 2) that with this hereditary trait would come infertility. We can still procreate if we so choose, and I have a lot of friends with kids of their own that aren't gay. But again, the second point is irrelevant because it hasn't been proven that it's hereditary, so technically, and I stand corrected, it's not technically evolution until (by definition) it is inherited, which could potentially happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

bdad said:


> iFartGlitter said:
> 
> 
> > You're kinda on the right track..."betterment of said species" in this case is due to overpopulation, hence men who would choose whether or not to have a child with a woman that would be a surrogate.
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Actually, yes. See, when a population hits carrying capacity, like humans are on earth, genetic modifications and mutations are often manifested over time to help manage the population and stop overpopulation. Don't believe me? That's up to you. But if you consider putting a population of deer on an island without predators, the deer will overpopulate the area and run out of food, then die off. Introduce wolves...they eat deer and run out of food, then die.
> 
> People do the same thing...they think it's their god given right to have more children than they can support, then turn to public assistance to feed their clan. That, or they give them up for adoption. Who adopts those kids? People that can't have children on their own due to infertility, possibly due to a genetic mutation, adopt these products of retarded breeders that couldn't think before sticking their seed in one another. The other people that adopt children because they can't get pregnant (no matter how hard we try....and we REALLY REALLY try...HARD), are homosexuals. We love adopting Chinese girls that would have otherwise ended up at the bottom of a river or in a sweat shop making your workout clothes, BRO.
> 
> ...



tg;dr


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

if any aspect of what you think were true, how do you explain Greece? those fags are still here and haven't evolved. jus sayn


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow...negged for an intelligent response? Eh, you're probably right...I don't need intelligence or communication skills for med school. I think I'll go track down bdad so we can swap spit on each other's balls before gently rimming each other's assholes. I'm not much of a bottom, so do u mind taking it instead? I'll be gentle.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Wow...negged for an intelligent response? Eh, you're probably right...I don't need intelligence or communication skills for med school. I think I'll go track down bdad so we can swap spit on each other's balls before gently rimming each other's assholes. I'm not much of a bottom, so do u mind taking it instead? I'll be gentle.



As a raging homo, do you really have acid for blood?


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> if any aspect of what you think were true, how do you explain Greece? those fags are still here and haven't evolved. jus sayn


Proof of why the rest of the world thinks Americans are mentally challenged. Shouldn't you be building a gun rack or swapping engines in one of the el Caminos or F150's in your front yard?


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


> As a raging homo, do you really have acid for blood?


Yup. That's where Ridley Scott got the idea.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Wow...negged for an intelligent response? Eh, you're probably right...I don't need intelligence or communication skills for med school. I think I'll go track down bdad so we can swap spit on each other's balls before gently rimming each other's assholes. I'm not much of a bottom, so do u mind taking it instead? I'll be gentle.


whos gimmick are you, your so gay you had to make an account with the gayest name to respond in this thread. come out already


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> whos gimmick are you, your so gay you had to make an account with the gayest name to respond in this thread. come out already


I came out once in my life...don't need to do it again.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Proof of why the rest of the world thinks Americans are mentally challenged. Shouldn't you be building a *gun rack *or swapping engines in one of the el Caminos or F150's in your front yard?


proof your a gimmick, bashing another member you wouldnt knew existed if your a noob


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> proof your a gimmick, bashing another member you wouldnt knew existed if your a noob


One more time in English for me.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

what language do you prefer, since Americans are so stupid yet you speak our language because we control the world, perhaps german?


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> proof your a gimmick, bashing another member you wouldnt knew existed if your a noob



Proof of why the rest of the world thinks Americans are mentally challenged. With a comment like this I would say he's definitely not American, or he would be insulting himself.   Unless  repeated ass poundings make you stupid?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2013)

fag created a bunch of gimmick to improve his chances of winning the jintani labs contest. plus he said he puts kittens in his ass (wish i was making that up but thats what he posted in the contest thread) which makes me think he's a gay Nazi


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

I also created grammar.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> fag created a bunch of gimmick to improve his chances of winning the jintani labs contest. plus he said he puts kittens in his ass (wish i was making that up but thats what he posted in the contest thread) which makes me think he's a gay Nazi



Holy shit, they're real. Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, the Gay Nazis:


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> fag created a bunch of gimmick to improve his chances of winning the jintani labs contest. plus he said he puts kittens in his ass (wish i was making that up but thats what he posted in the contest thread) which makes me think he's a gay Nazi


Gay Nazi? That's hilarious coming from people that are bigots. Fuck Islam? Lol when does the next crusade start, BRAH? Shouldn't you be stamping license plates?


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

Keep taking it up the ass queer this is what you have to look forward to.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

bdad said:


> Keep taking it up the ass queer this is what you have to look forward to.



Damn bro! I hope your doctor told you to stop eating live squirrels after that! And what's with the red shorts...Were you dressed as Santa?


----------



## bdad (Dec 5, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Damn bro! I hope your doctor told you to stop eating live squirrels after that! And what's with the red shorts...Were you dressed as Santa?




Pretty weak bro, now go do your kegel exercises faggot I'm sure your boyfriend will appreciate it.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

bdad said:


> Pretty weak bro, now go do your kegel exercises faggot I'm sure your boyfriend will appreciate it.


Mmmmhhhmmmm they're great for extending the reach of your cumshot! Yay gay facials!


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 5, 2013)

if you can really fart glitter im going to need to see some pictures


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 5, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> if you can really fart glitter im going to need to see some pictures







Boom!


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 5, 2013)

arnt those like 400$ but i guess to shit gold it would be worth it


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 5, 2013)

shitting gold is the ONLY good thing about goldschlager


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> Boom!



Who else uses boom constantly on this forum?


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> I also created grammar.



What is the the politically correct term for blown out asshole?  Thanks


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 6, 2013)

bdad said:


> What is the the politically correct term for blown out asshole?  Thanks


"Your mom"


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> "Your mom"




Ouch, LOL!!! As off yet my original hypothesis that continuous ass poundings lowers your IQ is holding up. Thanks for you continued particapation in my scientific study faggot. Did'nt you say you were in med school? I'm thinking maybe you take out the trash at a med school.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 6, 2013)

bdad said:


> Ouch, LOL!!! As off yet my original hypothesis that continuous ass poundings lowers your IQ is holding up. Thanks for you continued particapation in my scientific study faggot. Did'nt you say you were in med school? I'm thinking maybe you take out the trash at a med school.


mmmm trasshhhhh


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

iFartGlitter said:


> mmmm trasshhhhh



Your're so fucking ignorant its not even fun fucking with you.  Although I do applaud  you for being able to take a flame without negging me like a lot off these pussies.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^ negged


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^pussy


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^ something you never get?


----------



## G3 (Dec 6, 2013)

bdad said:


> What is the the politically correct term for blown out asshole?  Thanks




Rectal prolapse


----------



## bdad (Dec 6, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> ^^^ something you never get?



Bro from the comments you post, you  must either be really young, or have the IQ of an inbred  Border Collie.   I anxiously await your well thought out responce.  Thanks


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 6, 2013)

bdad said:


> Bro from the comments you post, you  must either be really young, or have the IQ of an inbred  Border Collie.   I anxiously await your well thought out responce.  Thanks


will you kiss me ?


----------



## bdad (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds like a vegemite moment


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 7, 2013)

bdad said:


> Your're so fucking ignorant its not even fun fucking with you.  Although I do applaud  you for being able to take a flame without negging me like a lot off these pussies.


That's probably because in could give a fuck what you say about me or anyone else for that matter. The moment I take any of this seriously or get my big gay feathers ruffled by the likes of anyone such as yourself is the day I renounce my desire to give my boyfriend a reach around. 

Stay hetero, my friend. The gays appreciate haters because it makes us act out even more than before


----------



## njc (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear Fartglitter, it is rather unfortunate that gay men have no choice other than to fuck each others butts.  Personally, I think butt-sex is gross, but I have the option to put my penis in a pussy instead.  Do you wish that you had another hole as an option (as us heteros do) as opposed to being forced to use a fudge-tunnel for your sexual needs?  Or do you find all of the sexual fulfillment that you need in the fucking of buttholes?


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 7, 2013)

njc, you should know, anal sex is better than vaginal sex because,

     - it's hotter!
     - it's tighter!
     - and it's more degrading to women! 


GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2013)

njc said:


> Personally, I think butt-sex is gross



You may only have the privilege of that opinion if you've tried it yourself.

.... so what's the truth now loverboy?


----------



## njc (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know if you guys know this or not, but the butthole is actually where shit comes from.  That's pretty fucking gross.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2013)

njc said:


> i don't know if you guys know this or not, but the butthole is actually where shit comes from.  That's pretty fucking gross.


lmao


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2013)

I find it strange that at any time during your day if you got the smallest amount of shit on you, you would immediately jump in the shower and wouldn?t feel clean all day. But will have no hesitation to put a tounge finger or cawk in an anus


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^ signature box worthy!


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 14, 2013)

njc said:


> Dear Fartglitter, it is rather unfortunate that gay men have no choice other than to fuck each others butts.  Personally, I think butt-sex is gross, but I have the option to put my penis in a pussy instead.  Do you wish that you had another hole as an option (as us heteros do) as opposed to being forced to use a fudge-tunnel for your sexual needs?  Or do you find all of the sexual fulfillment that you need in the fucking of buttholes?



Truth be told, I don't know why I find your dad attractive and your mom is seen as a sister instead of some hole to plant a seed in, then ignore, and ultimately complain when she asks for child support, even though she's the one that got treated like dirt because she trusted a straight man. 

Btw, allow me to define some gay terms for you all:

Top: the pitcher...uses dick more than asshole almost exclusively. Usually dominant and more masculine, and often is indistinguishable from a straight man aside from his (generally) elevated sense of style. This is me. 

Bottom: the catcher...what some of you breeders (heteros) generally think of when you get some preconceived notion of a gay guy. Usually somewhat submissive, but can be a "power bottom". Power bottoms are often the dick-crazed guys that are much like what a lot of guys remember their mom to be. 

Versatile: slut.

Shit dick scares me, hence anal douching. A bottom should be "clean" and well in touch with his bowels. Vaginas don't scare me, but women are much more needy. We have gps apps if we want to find a quick bj or fuck and run, which makes it easier to get some sexual fulfillment without picking out baby clothes the next day. Yes, it's fantastic that straights kept us feeling shameful, because it's easier to have NSA quickies with total anonymity. 

There...now you can insult me with some level of comprehension.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 14, 2013)

njc said:


> I don't know if you guys know this or not, but the butthole is actually where shit comes from.  That's pretty fucking gross.


Do the world a favor: get drunk, maybe do some Molly and/or blow, and get your woman to find your prostate. It's easy to find and a revelation that could change your life forever.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 14, 2013)

wait whos gimmick is ifartgliter? im confused?


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 14, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> wait whos gimmick is ifartgliter? im confused?



i dunno, but he sure is sassy.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 14, 2013)

lol@ the use of the word sassy


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2013)

I know most of you would not kick her out of bed







Even if you saw this!


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

futuremro said:


> wait whos gimmick is ifartgliter? Im confused?



sil


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

Does'nt SIL have the ability to trace IFARTGLITTERS  ip address, beings he accused Officer Farva, and Jeenyus as being the same person?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2013)

the ip is tracing back to your mom's house..that is all


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^^^A little defensive there YOUFARTGLITTER? BTW I told mom you had recieved GMD approved ED meds, she said YAY!!!! Thanks


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2013)

i stuffed glitter up your mom's rectum last night..connect the dots


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -1073784 reputation points from [SIL].
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
hey

Regards,
[SIL]

Thanks​


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2013)

you welcome babe


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i stuffed glitter up your mom's rectum last night..connect the dots




Silly faggot way to change the subject.    Maybe trace IFARTGLIITERS ip, although we both now where that will lead.  YAY


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 14, 2013)

bdad said:


> Silly faggot way to change the subject.    Maybe trace IFARTGLIITERS ip, although we both now where that will lead.  YAY


SIL doesnt have time to trace IPS, hes too busy spreading rep to random members of the board so he can neg rep me every few hours. Apparently he has nothing better to do.
In the past 10 days Ive been negged from him a couple times per day, out of those 10 days Ive made maybe 3 posts....yes I dont give enough shits to neg rep him at all because what the fuck does rep matter when you have a real life.

Maybe hit the gym bud? This is technically an BB'ing board.
If your legs were as big as your rep I might respect you a little.

Maybe your mod buddies who actually workout can give you some tips. PM captn, he looks like he knows what hes doing.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^lmao still crying


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

I 'heart' I fart glitter!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I 'heart' I fart glitter!



me too, he fits in well here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

cube789 said:


> me too, he fits in well here



Well I see the next big e-romance on the horizon


----------



## bdad (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> SIL doesnt have time to trace IPS, hes too busy spreading rep to random members of the board so he can neg rep me every few hours. Apparently he has nothing better to do.
> In the past 10 days Ive been negged from him a couple times per day, out of those 10 days Ive made maybe 3 posts....yes I dont give enough shits to neg rep him at all because what the fuck does rep matter when you have a real life.
> 
> Maybe hit the gym bud? This is technically an BB'ing board.
> ...



I get negged constantly, I take satisfaction knowing I'm in his head. I post his neggs to show how pathetic the RAINBOW WARRIOR really is. When he does does muster up the nuts for a comment its a your mom joke.LOL


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

you are not only in my head but in my hart too babe


----------



## iFartGlitter (Dec 16, 2013)

You mom's so stupid she thought being negged was an insult to the civil rights movement. 

Not my best, but my espresso is still waking me up. 

Oh, and sparing the deep personal info, I'm an Exercise Physiology major at UDel. The only gimmick I've ever been is when I was pretending to be straight in high school because I went to an all-male catholic school. And yes, I had plenty of fun times there. This one time, in band camp...


----------

